# Sausage & Peppers



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 30, 2006)

Well not wanting Larry to get fat on his own, I grilled up some homemade Italian sausage tonight with some peppers also. Sauted up some onions threw it all together with some sauce and cheese and we ate! This was my first batch of Italian sausage and they were pretty dang tasty!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh man that looks great...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 30, 2006)

Mmmmm Nick... That's my plate right?


----------



## Griff (Dec 30, 2006)

Nick, you're making me hungry. That plate looks great.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 30, 2006)

Man you've done this to us before!
It's not fair!
Awesome!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 31, 2006)

Got to love sausage peppers and onions. Great chow.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 31, 2006)

Nick that looks great!  But did you start the diet early?? I don't see a hoagie roll and extra cheese!!!!  Where's thee beer??  Come on boy, eat up!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 31, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Nick that looks great!  But did you start the diet early?? I don't see a hoagie roll and extra cheese!!!!  Where's thee beer??  Come on boy, eat up!!



It was actually loaded with cheese and I skipped the bread because I had the orzo!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 31, 2006)

You should have made an orzo sammich with cheese!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 31, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> You should have made an orzo sammich with cheese!



 [smilie=a_whatsthatyasaysonny.gif]  [smilie=puppydogeyes.gif]


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 31, 2006)

Nick, your wine glasses suck!

Good looking food though!!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice lookin sausages...they really look incredible!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 31, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Nick, your wine glasses suck!



Ahhh yes, but they were free!


----------



## john a (Jan 1, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Nick, you're making me hungry. That plate looks great.
> 
> Griff



I don't care about the plate, it's what's on it that got my attention. Great job Nick.


----------



## chris1237 (Jan 1, 2007)

I love onions and pepper with sausage 8) Looks great!!


Chris


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 1, 2007)

Fine looking meal.


----------

